# Hidden Staging



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sometimes when I go to my lhs I buy model train videos. I've heard this term, "hidden staging" in a few videos. What is "hidden staging"? How is it used? Does only work with really big layouts? Does anyone have any pictures of hidden staging on their layouts to share? Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Hidden staging can be accomplished allot of different ways.
Essentially it's a yard that is not part of the layout, it's hidden.
It can be on the main level under or behind a mountain, scenery, backdrop, or buildings.
It can be under the layout, accessible via grade track, lift device, or helix.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Hidden staging is used to "stage" the trains before and/or after running the train on the layout. So if you have a line going to a neighboring town, you can simulate a freight train coming in from that town, make the drop offs or pickups, then leave for the next town. With staging areas, you wont have to physically place or remove the train until it is "out of sight" of the main layout. Some folks call this a "fiddle yard" as well and use the staging to build the consist without worry of disrupting the running trains.

The staging area can also be used store unused trains until they are needed. If you have a continuous loop setup and just wanted to have the trains running in a circle (you have visitors over), but wanted to occasionally swap out a freight and a passenger, you could have the pass train parked in the staging, ready to roll when you want to run it. When you are ready to swap, you just park the freight in staging and move out the pass train.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> Hidden staging can be accomplished allot of different ways.
> Essentially it's a yard that is not part of the layout, it's hidden.
> It can be on the main level under or behind a mountain, scenery, backdrop, or buildings.
> It can be under the layout, accessible via grade track, lift device, or helix.


"It can be on the main level under or behind a mountain, scenery, backdrop, or buldings"... all of those ideas sound cool thanks.



cabledawg said:


> Hidden staging is used to "stage" the trains before and/or after running the train on the layout. So if you have a line going to a neighboring town, you can simulate a freight train coming in from that town, make the drop offs or pickups, then leave for the next town. With staging areas, you wont have to physically place or remove the train until it is "out of sight" of the main layout. Some folks call this a "fiddle yard" as well and use the staging to build the consist without worry of disrupting the running trains.
> 
> The staging area can also be used store unused trains until they are needed. If you have a continuous loop setup and just wanted to have the trains running in a circle (you have visitors over), but wanted to occasionally swap out a freight and a passenger, you could have the pass train parked in the staging, ready to roll when you want to run it. When you are ready to swap, you just park the freight in staging and move out the pass train.


Thanks for the explanations. This helps me to plan my future layout even better. Right now my entrance/exit to and from my yard is one common track off the main. I just put some boxes to hide yard on my table to provide the "hidden" effect. It will be much better once I can add another track to come into the yard from the main.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Way Back*

These go to 2008.

The back room is the hidden stage area, away from the main layout.

Then the exit to the layout through the wall.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

T-Man said:


> These go to 2008.
> 
> The back room is the hidden stage area, away from the main layout.
> 
> Then the exit to the layout through the wall.


Thanks for the photos. Very cool. Do you use any type of special equipment to monitor the trains position once they enter the hidden staging area?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I don't believe so. If you notice the boxes are on a self above.
They use a DCC system and One person has a run to perform so they stage and go do the rounds like a real setup.
This belongs to a neighbor down the street.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I don't believe so. If you notice the boxes are on a self above.
> They use a DCC system and One person has a run to perform so they stage and go do the rounds like a real setup.
> This belongs to a neighbor down the street.


Gotcha. Thanks


----------

